# External 5.1 Sound Card which works with Mac OSX



## idhk (May 20, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2006)

Probably overkill, but ... http://www.miglia.com/products/audio/harmonyaudio/index.html

and a stack of professional audio interfaces here: http://www.usb-audio.com/

Mind you, I'm assuming you're probably looking for something a little more general purpose / low-end?


----------



## ex2bot (May 20, 2006)

idhk,

What Mac do you have? The newer ones have 5.1 capability built in.

Doug


----------



## idhk (May 30, 2006)

I have a powerbook and I need external 5.1 sound card to use with my 5+1 home theatre.


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2006)

Then get Griffin Technology's FireWave.


----------

